# Anajet 125 not printing.....



## delohm (Dec 18, 2014)

Dear all, my name is Sven and I live in Germany.
I have bought an anajet 125 from Ebay. The seller told me that he had used the anajet for 5 month the last time. I have checked it and the printer starts the printing. But it will not print ink. I have changed the pump and cleaned the head. I have changed the mainboard. I have filled the new dumper with cleaning fluid and made a head cleaning. The nozzle check is working. Everything ok, but the printer will not print the ink. I can start a print job from my pc, the printer starts the printing but no ink.......
What could it be? Can anybody help me please? 
Sorry for my english! 
Have a nice day......
Sven


----------

